# Can't get llvmpipe to work



## obiwac (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey,

Hopefully this is the correct subforum to put this. So I'm working on a compositing X11 window manager, and, to test it, I'm using Xephyr (`Xephyr -br -ac -noreset -screen 800x600 :1`).

You'd expect it to be using a software OGL implementation, like llvmpipe (I don't believe Xephyr supports hardware acceleration), but when running something like `DISPLAY=:1 glxinfo | grep -i "renderer"`:


```
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  149 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)
  Value in failed request:  0x0
  Serial number of failed request:  40
  Current serial number in output stream:  41
```

Now if I'm not mistaken, llvmpipe _should_ come with mesa:


```
% pkg info | grep mesa
libosmesa-20.2.3               Off-Screen Mesa implementation of the OpenGL API
mesa-demos-8.4.0_2             OpenGL demos distributed with Mesa
mesa-dri-20.2.3_1              OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for DRI2+
mesa-libs-20.2.3               OpenGL libraries that support GLX and EGL clients
```

so I don't really understand what's going wrong here. Is there some more setup I need to do to get llvmpipe to work? Does llvmpipe just not work correctly on FreeBSD?

Just a bit more info about my system: I'm running 12.2 and have an Nvidia graphics card with their binary drivers.

Hopefully it's just a case of me missing something here and I won't have to resort to restarting my main WM every time I need to test something!

Thank you for you time.


----------

